# 2003 maxima grille



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

wussup everyone..i have a 2000 maxima gle, and ive been dieing to get the 2003 grille...does anyone have any clue to where i might be able to get that??

if u can help id reallie appreciate it.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

pathfound1 said:


> wussup everyone..i have a 2000 maxima gle, and ive been dieing to get the 2003 grille...does anyone have any clue to where i might be able to get that??
> 
> if u can help id reallie appreciate it.


The problem is your grill is separate, the 2003 is part of the front bumper cover. or vice versa, I forget now.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

GregV said:


> The problem is your grill is separate, the 2003 is part of the front bumper cover. or vice versa, I forget now.


 Some Nissan Parts Manager you are, Greg


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> Some Nissan Parts Manager you are, Greg


But, I'm *not* a Parts Manager anymore. I'm the _Performance_ Manager!


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*crap...that sucks....*

so do you have any suggestions on a grille..i've seen some of the aftermarket and i don't like them....is there anyway i can just get the crome plated bars that go across the grille and attach it to ma grille?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

pathfound1 said:


> so do you have any suggestions on a grille..i've seen some of the aftermarket and i don't like them....is there anyway i can just get the crome plated bars that go across the grille and attach it to ma grille?


So you want a Billet overlay type?


----------



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

*whats that....*



GregV said:


> So you want a Billet overlay type?


haha what does that look like? can u show me?


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

The issue you will have is that on a 2000 the grille is integrated into the front bumper/fascia. the entire front end off a 2k2-2k3 max will bolt up to a 2000-01, and then you can add your custom grille.


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

Thats what i had to do with my bodykit. I had to build it like a 2k3 so that I could have a seperate grill.
I never liked any of the after market grills for out 2000's either.
Check on the org. Bt the one you are looking for someone made custom....I think.


----------

